# What your shoes reveal



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I think working within the food industry might be the only place where it may be possible to discover what you do by what is in the tread of your shoes! 

I have a new job where I decorate cakes. Inevitably, large blobs of icing end up on the floor. At Starbucks, I asked the cashier if they could tell what I did by the bottom of my shoes. Of course, THEY didn't get it. But sometimes I feel I leave imprints wherever I go!!!

=)

So, what do YOUR shoes reveal?

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My shoes reveal I wish I had better feet. I used to think nothing of cooking a huge meal barefoot (in my kitchen). Now I need my most supportive shoes to make dinner! With bunions popping and arches falling, I'm ready to find some clogs with cushy soles (rather than wood). Any suggestions for brands?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

My shoes reveal it's time wash them! The threads are encrusted with who knows what and rendered completely ineffective, my shoe laces are stiff from a light dusting of flour followed by a lengthy session of dishwashing, and today I found a piece of not-quite-sun dried tomato on the steel toe. I can't believe how quickly they get dirty!!!


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Tell it like it is, Anneke! My last pair of work shoes were absolutely disgusting because I never could find the time to clean them. And the only time they got washed was when I accidentally spilled on them the hot water from a sheetpan of custards from the oven. My new work shoes are a pair of boots from the Timberland Outlet in Napa (I got them for $20!). Great treads, nice thick rubber soles, sturdy but not stiff. Great support with a pair of dr. Scholl's work inserts. But the best part is that they are water resistant, which means I can wash them by running a pitcher of water over them at the floor drain, or of course, spill hot water on them again. There's peer pressure at the restaurant where I work to keep shoes clean, particularly among managing chefs. So no one can really tell that I cook from my shoes. So just by looks alone, these shoes convey a don't-mess-with-me message.

But you can't tell I cook in a kitchen anyway. Out side of work (including going to and off), I wear sneakers or regular shoes. Most people are shocked when I tell them I cook. They usually bring it up when they see my knife case and can't figure out what it is.

You can tell that I stand on my feet all day once the shoes come off! Calluses, bunions, ingrown nails all developing. And the swelling! Oh the swelling... Poor doggies.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I keep my shoes looking like new. I've always been like that about shoes. Everynight I either wash them in the washing machine or wipe them down. During the day they are decorated with the contents of the many dripping garbage bags I drag outside. It's what's inside my shoes that is interesting. Expensive prescription inserts and ankle support wraps that has turned my size five to a six and a half


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I think my socks reveal more than my shoes.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Red plastic Berkies with super sole inserts...I hunt shrooms in um, I cook in um, I wear um just about everywhere....need new ones trying to decide whether to go with red again, purple(I don't like the light purple wish they were darker), or dk green...PEDICURES...I highly recommend PEDICURES...they are worth every pennny and more.


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Hoo boy! My shoes reveal that I've been cleaning & fixing instead of baking! Splotches of paint and spackle, scuff marks on the sides and _top!_, grit encrusted in the laces, and some splinters in the sole. But these are the most wonderful shoes -like strapping pillows to your feet. MMMM! Rockport Prowalkers. An air chamber runs the length of the sole with a center baffle. On hard surfaces when it's very quiet, you can hear them go, "Swoosh,swoosh,swoosh" through the baffle. My asthmatic shoes! 

[ October 05, 2001: Message edited by: CJ ]


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I've got red plastic Birkies like shroomgirl. They're great. And i've got metallic pink ones to wear outside the kitchen. So light, i had sore legs for years and thought it was just from standing up all the time, but it was the heavy boots i was wearing.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I wonder if my shoes reveal a crowded hallway full of teenagers who definitely do not have any control over their feet! Can't imagine what I'd do without my Dr. Martens! Have some sore toes, for one thing. 
I keep hoping I'll find a shoe more suitable for teacher wear, but so far, my Docs are the winners. No sore toes, no sore feet, no sore back. My body hates concrete!
My kitchen shoes are Docs too--clogs. They are great.


----------



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

I remember when I was working in a coffee shop, my shoes AND my clothes told the story! I was just a little coffee cloud until I got in the shower. At least my laundry smelled like coffee instead of just stinky dirty clothes!

I wear docs now at the moment, I'm in a restaurant kitchen only 2-3 evenings a week, so they work, but I'd rather have something else when I save up enough cash. The treads aren't brand new so they don't hold much goop.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I remember as a young cook trying out for a saute job at a seaside restaurant and the owner watched my performance through the dinner rush and then he looked at the top of my shoes which were covered with the nights work . His response was dirty shoes , you work , your hired . So much for a resume .


----------

